
Show HN: Stacktical, a scalability prediction platform - wilhempujar
Hi guys, we&#x27;re Wilhem from Paris and Jean-Daniel from Tokyo, software engineers with a passion for all things cloud (IaaS, PaaS, SaaS). We recently decided to tackle the problem of Capacity Planning with Stacktical, a Scalability Prediction service (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacktical.com).<p>For a decade, we&#x27;ve been observing our clients and colleagues trying to nail down their strategy using repeated cycles of defining, collecting and interpreting load testing campaigns. 
It&#x27;s funny how most people don&#x27;t realize how demanding the work of infrastructure managers and their teams really is...<p>While we&#x27;ve made great progress in the field of Continuous Delivery (we&#x27;re huge Docker fans for instance), getting actionable scalability metrics remains a daunting process that is far from being streamlined. 
It has a ginormous operational cost that defies one of the main purposes of scalability: the ability for a company to fit the increasing and decreasing computing needs of apps so accurately that it never under or overspend its hosting budget.<p>We think we can do a better job by leveraging predicting technologies to do most of the heavy lifting involved in answering the question &quot;Will my application scale?&quot;.<p>To do just that, Stacktical can generate a Scalability report with tons of useful insights within seconds, using just a dozen load testing metrics. For example, we can tell you how many max concurrent users your application infrastructure can handle before starting generating bad performance (or being down altogether!) due to the fundamental penalties any server is subject to (serialization, bad inter-processus communication, suboptimal caching etc).<p>Our prototype is up and running at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacktical.com and we&#x27;re looking for people willing to try out our solution and help us getting ready for primetime.<p>Can you guys give us a hand on that regard?
You can signup for our private beta at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stacktical.com&#x2F;signup<p>Thanks a tons, Cheers,
Wilhem and Jean-Daniel
======
uniclaude
Can't wait to try it out!

I wish the homepage was as descriptive as your Show HN post, but that's a
great start.

Congratulations on shipping your prototype, guys. Good luck with the business!

~~~
wilhempujar
Thanks man!

------
wilhempujar
Oh yeah guys, try to use a valid email address, else we won't be able to tell
you when your account has been activated :)

------
brudgers
Link: [https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

~~~
wilhempujar
Thanks, might be useful indeed.

------
bryanrasmussen
I guess the beta signups are done then, I just tried and got an oops.

~~~
wilhempujar
Hi, we've opened some more seats :)

------
lazylizard
it says oops when i tried to sign up for the beta.

~~~
wilhempujar
Should work now, we've added a couple more seats to the beta if you're
interested.

